# New to this, please help



## Klmclafferty (Jul 30, 2018)

I bought an old truck (89 dodge d150) and when I bought it there were no speakers do head unit at all. I bought a head unit (60 dollar pioneer) and a pair of 6x9 speakers for my doors that max at 200 watts and 50RMS. I hooked it all up and the sound was fuzzy past a whisper volume. The internet led me to believe I needed an amp, so I got a 200 watt 2 channel amp. Everything is hooked up according to how the amp is structured, and the speakers “work” but they are so staticy you can’t tell what’s coming through them. This happens no matter how the gain is adjusted, I’m out of things to try and can’t afford to have it put in, please help.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

In order to get help via the interwebs, several questions will need answered. I'll start with a few...

1) Did you use a wiring harness to connect your power/ground/speakers?
2) Are you using RCA or speaker level input to the amp?
3) Is the noise present from all sources (CD/FM/AM/Aux)?
4) If the noise is the same with your amplifier, then its' not the amp...but curious: Does the volume of the noise increase/decrease when the gain is adjusted?


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

Uno mas: Do you have a CB radio installed?


----------



## Klmclafferty (Jul 30, 2018)

kfinch said:


> In order to get help via the interwebs, several questions will need answered. I'll start with a few...
> 
> 1) Did you use a wiring harness to connect your power/ground/speakers?
> 2) Are you using RCA or speaker level input to the amp?
> ...


1. no, there was no harness in the truck, the old radio i guess was cut out
2. yes, RCA radio to amp. and the speakers hook up to the amp.
3. yes, present on all sources
4. the noise is gets louder but its the same noise, and if i turn the volume down to where i can barley heard it even holding the speaker to my ear I can at least tell what song it is, but its not perfect.


----------



## Klmclafferty (Jul 30, 2018)

kfinch said:


> Uno mas: Do you have a CB radio installed?


No I do not.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Can you take the head unit out and one speaker and connect it to a battery that is not in the truck? That will leave it down to two items, the head unit and the speaker. Its unlikely to be the speaker. My guess is wiring or something in the truck or the head unit itself. 

If that still has scratchy sound it is probably the head unit. Can you return it? If not, Walmart has some OK Blaupunkt tuners for $20, they don't do CDs but play off flash media.


----------



## Klmclafferty (Jul 30, 2018)

P0234 said:


> Can you take the head unit out and one speaker and connect it to a battery that is not in the truck? That will leave it down to two items, the head unit and the speaker. Its unlikely to be the speaker. My guess is wiring or something in the truck or the head unit itself.
> 
> If that still has scratchy sound it is probably the head unit. Can you return it? If not, Walmart has some OK Blaupunkt tuners for $20, they don't do CDs but play off flash media.


I just bought the head unit. would it just be bad out of the box? and if the wiring is messed up in the truck, how much would I be looking at to fix it, bc wires piss me off and there is no way I can do it.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Klmclafferty said:


> I just bought the head unit. would it just be bad out of the box? and if the wiring is messed up in the truck, how much would I be looking at to fix it, bc wires piss me off and there is no way I can do it.


It less likely that the head unit is bad, but it still happens. Taking it out of the truck and minimizing the amount of things connected is the best way to isolate the issue.


----------



## William Hamilton (Sep 9, 2019)

It is better to ask some advise from technicians or something.


----------

